
Aldi 3D printer - zwieback
https://www.engadget.com/2017/11/08/aldi-3d-balco-printer/
======
zwieback
When I was a kid Aldi was for Gummibaerchen and Mirinda. Now you can buy a 3D
printer - maybe I should get one and compare to the ones we make...

~~~
cJ0th
I think Aldi is being (somewhat) consistent here by bringing relatively new
high tech products to the masses. When I was a kid in the 90's, Aldi in
Germany was famous for their affordable Windows PCs they were offering from
time to time. On those days people were lining up in front of the supermarkets
early in the morning.

